# YOUR RABBIT PICTURES



## Carolyn

To save space for our health/emergency questions for rabbits, we request that youto post your rabbit pictures here.

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

Okay... I guess I'll get this started by posting an adorable picture of my sleepy baby, Lazarus.... 

What a face this little guy has! So cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Carolyn wrote:*


> To save space for our health/emergency questions for rabbits, we request that youto post your rabbit pictures here.
> 
> -Carolyn


Thanks Carolyn. So, we can comment here too, I assume 

Lazarus is adorable  Is the mommy feeding him?


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To save space for our health/emergency questions for rabbits, we request that you to post your rabbit pictures here.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carolyn. So, we can comment here too, I assume
> 
> Lazarus is adorable  Is the mommy feeding him?
Click to expand...


She is.... doesnt like doing it, but we tell her she has to! Sorry thepic of lazarus is so dark. The towel he has under him (on top of theheating pad) is dark green, so the little black rabbit just almostblends in....


----------



## ttrkyra

He's such a cutie! Give him tons of hugs and kisses! And tell his mom to be good and love her little guy and feed him!


----------



## blueyes65

Great idea Carolyn, here's Shadow, 3 Yrs, Doe


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

blueyes65 wrote:


> Great idea Carolyn, here's Shadow, 3 Yrs, Doe



Wow! What a beauty!!! Now I can imagine what Lazarus is going to look like (except with lop ears) when he gets older 
Shadow is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> Great idea Carolyn, here's Shadow, 3 Yrs, Doe


She'sgorgeous! I want a black bunny one day! They havesuch pretty coats


----------



## Lassie

Hi,carolyn, Hereis a picture of Buster. What do u need picturesfor? Delia


----------



## *nepo*

*Lassie wrote:*


> Hi,carolyn, Here is a pictureof Buster. What do u need pictures for?Delia


Only if you want to post pictures, theyhave to be on this post.


----------



## *nepo*

Laughing 






Side view of cage


----------



## m.e.

*nepo* wrote:


> Laughing



oh my gosh...:shock:...nepo that has to be one of the cutest pictures I've *ever* seen!


----------



## bunnylover78642

Leo






Gemine






Getting some better pics soon. The camera is in the shop. The blackbunny up there looks just like my little Jazmine. She is gone now.(Most likely a wild bunny.)


----------



## blueyes65

Thankyou Bo and Sandhills, she was a he not toolong ago  Funny enough my cat Sam is black also, probably seen somepics, but thankyou both, she truly is a good gal! and I love yours aswell


----------



## blueyes65




----------



## alexandra

This is Rit. Is a buck of 2 years old

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM2128.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM2106.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM2071.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM0870.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM1903.jpg


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

alexandra wrote:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/ritutz/HPIM2128.jpg



What a cute picture!!! Your bunny has beautiful coloring and markings!


----------



## alexandra

Thank you. You're so kind. I think all our rabbits are gorgeous


----------



## *nepo*

[suP]Thanks m.e. [/suP]

[suP]This is another one that shows his long tongue [/suP]






This is another one were he's laughing


----------



## Lissa

*m.e. wrote: *


> *nepo* wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh...:shock:...nepo that has to be one of the cutest pictures I've *ever* seen!
Click to expand...

I agree!! LMAO


----------



## Lissa

**nepo* wrote:*


> [suP]This is another one that shows hislong tongue [/suP]




OMG! That's crazy! Haha!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I agree Lissa! I think it looks like he's just laid down to nap and had a sudden yawn and he's covered his mouth 

Gosh, bunnies are just precious aren't they?


----------



## Stephanie

I love that picture. Such a great shot!


----------



## blueyes65

Lissa! that tongue! what great shot


----------



## *nepo*

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I agree Lissa! I think it looks like he's just laid down tonap and had a sudden yawn and he's covered his mouth
> 
> Gosh, bunnies are just precious aren't they?


He was washing he's paw . He was shaking it frantically. lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

**nepo* wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I agreeLissa! I think it looks like he's just laid down to nap and had asudden yawn and he's covered his mouth
> 
> Gosh, bunnies are just precious aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> He was washing he's paw . He was shaking it frantically. lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. Bo does that too, but since it's a still pic, it looks like something different was going on LOL.

He's precious


----------



## *nepo*

He looks so funny


----------



## Sniffy

Lol *waitng till my dad come home and put mySiffy pic on the net* I like Sniffy heis black with white belly andtail  toull see... he is the CUTEst


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Sniffy wrote: *


> Lol*waitng till my dad come home and put my Siffy pic on the net* I likeSniffy heis black with white belly and tail  toull see... he is theCUTEst


Im sure he is Sniffy ! Will looks forward to seing him.

Vickie


----------



## dr_peter_kraz

*m.e. wrote: *


> *nepo* wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh...:shock:...nepo that has to be one of the cutest pictures I've *ever* seen!
Click to expand...



I fully second that


----------



## *nepo*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MomsFarm

How do you post picture's here??


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

Check out the Pictures &amp; Avatars thread.


----------



## MomsFarm

I don't understand . How do I do that??


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

I bumped it up for you, its a few posts down, go and read that thread, and it will tell you how to post pictures


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT

*here are my darlings...HERCULES &amp; SINBAD*

*CHEERS, bAbY_RaBbIt*


----------



## babybunnywrigley

*BaBy_rAbBiT wrote:*


> *here are my darlings...HERCULES &amp;SINBAD*
> 
> *CHEERS, bAbY_RaBbIt*


They're so adorable!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

They are really cute  I love the one with the little white on his head


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

These aren't that new, but, I thought I'd post 'em in here anyway...it doesn't hurt to see the same pics more than once 

Maggie!! 











Peppy!!











Samson!!


----------



## thatrachel

I love looking at the cute pics of everyone'sbunnys. They make my day!  Here are some picturesof my furballs: Buttercup is the mini lop and Nala is the lionhead.
















Enjoy the buns!


----------



## Cinnabun

ahh i love your buns! esp. Nala!! soo cute! lol


----------



## AnnaS

They are both adorable, I love buttercup's face and eyes, she has such an innocent and meaningful look.


----------



## Lissa

thatrachel: those bunnies are so darn cute! Are you a photographer? Great pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*thatrachel wrote:*


> I love looking at the cute pics of everyone'sbunnys. They make my day!  Here are some picturesof my furballs: Buttercup is the mini lop and Nala is the lionhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the buns!


*I am so glad I'm not the only one! Ilove seeing the photos of bunnies, and if I know the people they ownfrom someplace (even online) it makes it all the better cause I get tohear the stories about their lives.*

Could you ask Nala for the number of her beautician?


----------



## thatrachel

Lissa wrote:


> thatrachel: those bunnies are so darn cute! Are you a photographer? Great pics!



Thanks! Actually my boyfriend does photography as a hobby. He lovestaking pics of the bunnies and playing with photoshop. If anyone iscoming to Cleveland, he would be happy to take pics of the bunnies formore practice.  

Bunny pics are so fun to look at. I love the yawning bunny pic on thehome page. Nala is a very hard to brush bunny so mainly she grooms thefront herself and we get the back. Thanks for the bunny critiques!


----------



## *nepo*

thatrachel, you have beautiful bunnies. Both of them are so cute.


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:*


> These aren't that new, but, I thought I'd post 'em in hereanyway...it doesn't hurt to see the same pics more than once


they are so very cute.....just non-stop playing with them..

cheers, BaBy_rAbBiT


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:


> These aren't that new, but, I thought I'd post 'em in hereanyway...it doesn't hurt to see the same pics more than once
> 
> Maggie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! Maggie is just the cutest thing i've ever seen!!!! lol...i know I say that about all rabbits, but Maggie is just too cute!!!What a precious little girl she is!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

*nepo* wrote:


> [suP]Thanks m.e. [/suP]
> 
> [suP]This is another one that shows his long tongue [/suP]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! That's a gene simmons (of KISS) sized tongue if i ever saw one! What a silly rabbit!!!


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## lanna21974




----------



## sandhills_rabbits

lanna21974 wrote:


> Some pics of Angel. She's 3 weeks old today
> 
> Here she is a few minutes old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is at one week...before we lost the little chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is at two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 weeks...she really developed over the last week. The looks she gives are just FILLED with mischief...just like her. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanna



Oh my goodness! Angel is just beautiful! Her name is so fitting, shelooks so sweet and angelic (with maybe a hint of a devious streak toher?) I love her "baby" picture where she is brand new. I'm sure it'sjust the flash of the camera or the lighting or something, but thebabies look metallic in that picture. Like they are made out ofsterling silver or some other precious metal...... I'm so sorry to hearthat you lost the chestnut baby. At least we know that the little onehas gone on to bunny paradise.


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## Cinnabun

omgosh! that last picture is tooo cute! lol.. sorry to hear about the Chestnut one also! Angel is very cute! lol



p.s i have those same balls for Cinn! lmao


----------



## AnnaS

Chloe is such a good mommy. Angel is a little cutie.


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## Cinnabun

LOL! thats sooo cute!!


----------



## Ashton

Wow! so many nice buns in here. 

I'm new here n here's my pic. 













N this is my dog with Ashton.


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## Cinnabun

welcome to the board! such cute pets you have!


----------



## mambo101

*lanna21974 wrote: *


> Here's an example of what I find when I check on Angel. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanna


AwwwwwwI just love baby bunny pics.


----------



## VNess2010

*Ashton wrote: *


>


My god this is one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen...such an adorable bun...almost looks like a puppy at first glance!

-Vanessa


----------



## Ashton

Thanks thanks to all the kind words+warm welcome. Ashton gives her kisses.

In here, i like the lionhead most, Nala, if I'm not wrong. She's such acute baby...like a princess, it's diff to find 1 as sweet as her inspore. 

Ashton's pics were taken by a pro, wont look as good if taken by me

its meant for this Easter that's y the eggs n basket were there.

Here is a few more, hope u allwun get tired of Ashton yet.






I like this too &amp; the one she's in the basket.

This made her look so very innocent but the fact is not!! She's a real noti girl, doing all things a dog wud do. 






this taken by me, tts y not as nice. But outdoor pics after all aremuch nicer than indoors. Ashton is a little 1yr old girl when i adoptedher 2 days before x'mas last yr, so she's my little bundle of presentwhich santa has left for me in advance. 

I think I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Ashton is the cutest little bunny!! Wow!


----------



## Carolyn

Welcome aboard, Ashton 

Please do create a post for your bunny family and update it as you goalong. Between that Beauty and your photography skills, the sky's thelimit.

Look forward to seeing your 'portfolio' in a post.

Nepo: Your's are too adorable. When are we going to see a Nepo thread??

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hello,

I'm new here. I hope my attachment works. 

This is my Snuggles.

Laura


----------



## Cinnabun

awww Sunggles looks like the Bunny that was in with my bunny! lol.. welcome to the forum


----------



## *nepo*

Everyone has such adorable bunnies! 

Carolyn, I was going to post pictures here butI'll make a separate post. I forgot about it.


----------



## chip1123

since everyone posted theirs, i thought i would post mine. the dwarfrabbit is Oreo. the big rabbit (someone said mini-lop?) is Chelsea.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh aren't they beautiful! I would love a little oreo


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hi,

How do you post your pictures so they pop right up without using an attachment?

Laura


----------



## A loves bunnies

ive posted these in another message to find outwhat theyare but thought id post them here too hopeto get more new pictures over next few weeks


----------



## A loves bunnies

other one is candy and these are thump and ginger


----------



## A loves bunnies

my daughter says theses two look like gaurd bunnies as they are lying by the front door lol


----------



## AnnaS

A loves bunnies wrote:


> my daughter says theses two look like gaurd bunnies as they are lying by the front door lol



Every time I leave the house, I tell my bunny to guard the house. He is getting pretty good at keeping imaginary thiefs away.


----------



## Emmy-webby

These are a couple of old pictures of Emmy 
She got alittle bigger in the present 
I had to make the pictures smaller becase it took way long to view


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

New pictures of my bunny boy, Caspar!
He is such a little doll! He is about the same size as my 7 (almost 8 )week old babies. He is either a rew or a bew..... havent figured outwhich yet..... either im just colorblind, or there should be a new type'lew' Lavender eyed white! lol

(ive also posted these pictures in my 'sandhills family' thread, so i apologize if many of you are seeing them again...

Caspar!:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hope y'all are not tired of me!

I just found out how to post pics, so here are someofSnuggy.Baby is in one, too.Snuggy has been on a diet since December and is back inshape! She looks pregnant inone picbelow. 
















Laura


----------



## barney_i_luv_u

thhis is tidels


----------



## Cinnabun

bi1526 wrote:


> Hope y'all are not tired of me!
> 
> I just found out how to post pics, so here are some of Snuggy. Baby isin one, too. Snuggy has been on a diet since December and is back inshape! She looks pregnant in one pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura



AHHH the bottom rabbit looks like the rabbit that tried to attack mebecause i was feeding it Hay! LOL.. i still love it though because ilove black and white bunnies! LOL


----------



## moo600

These are my little bunnies. Pebbles is the whiteand brown one and Scarlett is the blackone.


----------



## VNess2010

Awww Pebbles looks like lop version of Cosmo! I want I want!!!

Cosmo in a box:

http://tinypic.com/1ylriw

http://tinypic.com/1yls02


----------



## JessieGirl

Aww, all these bunny pics are so adorable, I want them all, lol! 

Here is my bunny, Issac!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/JessicaJarrell/isaac.jpg


----------



## Fergi

I love his hair on the top of his head!! He is too cute!

Welcome to the forum!

Fergi's mom


----------



## VNess2010

Wow! Isaac is adorable! I want a lop sooooooo bad!


----------



## RabbitFairy

*Hey everyone! I'm pretty new here,and the first thing I headed for was the pics. Anway, I havea question about the bunny in the first picture. His name isLemmywinks, and I got him from an ad at the pet store put up by someonewho could no longer take care of him. His previous owner hadno idea what breed he was, so I was wondering if any of you mightknow. I think he may be a dwarf of some kind, because he'sWAY smaller than both my other bunnies, and they are female.Here he is:*


----------



## RabbitFairy

*And here is Hoppy, my female HollandLop. She's doing that cute little thing where she stands upand looks around.*


----------



## RabbitFairy

*Last but not least, this is Butters, myfemale lionhead.*


----------



## RabbitFairy

*This is the larger version of myavatar. It's Hoppy and Lemmywinks catching a quicksmooooooch. (Don't worry, they're bothfixed.)*


----------



## AnnaS

They are all so cute. I like the black bunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Welcome to the forum RabbitFairy,

Yes they are so cute, and I like Hoppy.Sorry I can't help youwith Lemmywinks, but someone can when they see yourpictures.I only have one rabbit, a netherlanddwarf. Her name is Pebbles and she weights just over 2 lbs.

Rainbows!


----------



## RabbitFairy

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Theyare all so cute. I like the black bunny


*Hoppy was my first, so she's kinda mybaby. I don't play favorites, but I feel like I've bondedwith her the most because I've had her the longest. I wish Iwould've taken pics when I first got her. She fit into thepalm of my hand. Now she's bigger than mypoodle!*


----------



## Lynda

Here's Snuggles 2/15/05


----------



## RabbitFairy

*ILOVE your bunny! She(?) has the most beautifuleyes! So big and pretty. *


----------



## Spiced77

welp, princess was on the side of the tub with mrlicks for the first time today..they were both perturbed that i wasmaking soup in the kitchen and making noise.. (excuse the longnails..they both are in need of a good trimming!)


----------



## Ashton

wooow..they are all so adorable...we re a fortunate lot


----------



## *nepo*

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> *Cinnabun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> omgosh! thatlast picture is tooo cute! lol.. sorry to hear about the Chestnut onealso! Angel is very cute! lol
> 
> 
> 
> p.s i have those same balls for Cinn! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...Chloe loves her ball. She cant stand for anyone to touch itthough. LOL If I grab it and move it...Touch it in any way...she willget it and chin it and throw it around the cageuntil my smellis gone.
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> Thanks Anna...I love to see the two of them cuddled.
> 
> Lanna
Click to expand...

I have those balls too! lol


----------



## animalsrock

*Lynda wrote: *


> Here's Snuggles 2/15/05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bunny is so cute!


----------



## Rabbitgirl123

That is fuzzy in the middle and my two boys Rob and David next to him.


----------



## animalsrock

*Rabbitgirl123 wrote:*


> That is fuzzy in the middle and my two boys Rob and David next to him.


what are those two kids doing to that bunny? they are hurting it! How evil can you be!

that poor poor bunny!

(white bunny's are so cute, I love white bunnies)


----------



## u8myhouse

They're petting him. And he is cute.


----------



## Rabbitgirl123

Oh don't be worried, my children would never hurt fuzzy. They are just playing with him.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Fuzzy is adorable!!


----------



## animalsrock

how old is fuzzy?


----------



## Rabbitgirl123

I believe that fuzzy is a little over 2 years old. He was a gift to Rob on his 6th Birthday.


----------



## VNess2010

How on earth do you have that rabbit outside like that without him running off?


----------



## becc_boland

I can do this now! Thanks Lanna!!!

This is my baby Lilly about 2hrs after i got her. For those of you who dont know she is a dwarf cross himalayin.


----------



## PurpleUnicorn

Here's my bunny Brownie










she loves to roam around the house like that, especially after I clean the hardwood, (she loves to slide  )


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Ooooooo another bunny with one ear up.How cute. Thanks for posting your picture and welcome to theforum PurpleUnicorn. How long had you had her?

Rainbows!


----------



## Cinnabun

both are sooo very cute! lol


----------



## AnnaS

Brownie is so adorable and the name suits him.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Oh my goodness!! Brownie is sooo cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I could just sit here all day and look at all of the adorable bunnieS!!!!!!!!

Lemmywinks looks like another bunny here. If I can remember who's it is..... 

_*they say the mind is the first thing to go...... *_


----------



## RusselandRoxy

Hello everyone, some of you may have seen thesepictures before but for those of you that havent, here they are, thisis roxy my now mothering female. but she doesnt look quite like thatany more


----------



## RusselandRoxy

and heres the daddy, Russel - hes sooo lovely!and soooft, you can stroke him for hours. I went to work experience ina petshop for a day, fell in love with him and wouldnt leave withouthim! And didnt! up until that day, i had never been interested inrabbits, now in equality with cats, they're my favourite animal, I have2 and 3 kits! lol! Anyway, here he is:


----------



## RusselandRoxy

and here they are together...... not knowing they were soon going to be a proud mother and father to 3 gorgeous babies....


----------



## RusselandRoxy

and here is a baby, earlier this picture wouldnt work! So let me know if they work for you. Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy

ok, so the last one didnt work? thisone will - its a picture of my gorgeous little kit ( russel and roxy'sbaby) and they opened they're eyes. let me know what you think of allof them if you wouldnt mind, russel, roxy AnD the baby! Leanne


----------



## AnnaS

they are all so cute.


----------



## ariel

becc_boland wrote:


> I can do this now! Thanks Lanna!!!
> 
> This is my baby Lilly about 2hrs after i got her. For those of you who dont know she is a dwarf cross himalayin.




Becc this is Bindy when we first got her home





This is her now


----------



## bunnihon

Here's picture of Ruby. I hope this works!


----------



## bunnihon

Ooooooooooo it did work.......... here's one of my other baby, he is called Fig.


----------



## Cinnabun

AWW they are sooo cute!


----------



## RusselandRoxy

awww, they're gorgeous!! i love himalayans! arent they soft?? and lovely!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*bunnihon wrote: *


> Here's picture of Ruby. I hope this works!


I love Fig ...... black animals always catch my eye....... but Oh thatpic of Ruby! with that bit of greens hanging out the mouth.Too cute


----------



## Lassie

Hi,Alexa, Is that leash easy to put on? Delia


----------



## Lassie

How r u doing? How is your bunny,. Delia


----------



## RiO LoVeR

This is Rio, a 1year and 6month old Buck.











Rio loves my pillows!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy

ahhh, that bunny is adorable!! is that a chick in there with it????????? Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy

oh and i have just seen Rio too - he is absolutely gorgeous!!! what breed is he? Leanne


----------



## RiO LoVeR

Rio, he is a mix breed. He is Very SOFT. I love him so much.

There is a great story to go with how I got him, its pretty long, but if you want me to tell it I will.


----------



## RusselandRoxy

oh sure- go ahead and tell it - i like bunnystories. russel has very soft fur too - hes a mini rex. i fell in lovewith him when i went for work experience in a pet shop - i loved hisfur and wouldnt leave without him, lol, leanne


----------



## RiO LoVeR

Well, it all started when I went to a friends house. 

She was going to get rabbits, and there were 3 of them and she wasgetting two. Well when we got there, we looked at therabbits, and she picked out the three she liked, and so there was oneleft, and they guy that owned them said gee now this one is going to belonely, and I felt bad, and the guy said, you should have this one, andI said well my parents didn't give me permission. Then theguy said well how about this, you can take him home, and if you parentswont let you keep it Katie ( the friend of mine) can bring himback. I said, well........ok then. So, we broughtthe three rabbits back to her house, and when my mother came to pick meup, I asked her if I could take this one rabbit home, and she said NO!!I said mommy please, and she said no go put him back in the cage, and Ibegged, and I begged, and she said come on lets go, and I begged somemore, and she said, well who is going to take care of it, and I said Iwill, and she said well......if you don't we are going to have to giveit back, I said fine. So she said well ok then lets bring ithome, so we went home and I made a pen for him. It wasawesome, I was really happy that I got to keep him, and now he is ayear and 6months old. I love him very much.

Then this last summer, I had him on his leash/ harnes, and we have aspringer spaniel, and his name is buddy, and I was like, reallynervous. Then my sister said sick him, sick him. SoBuddy came running after my rabbit, and Rio tried to take off runningand I caught him just beforeBuddy got to us, and before Rioslipped out of his leash. I was almost in tears, I was soscared. I am glad he lived threw that one. I lovehim so much it would have been so dredful to see Buddy caring my deadrabbit in his mouth. I am glad Rio lived. I lovehim very much, and I hope/ pray that, that never happens again.

Well there are a couple of stories. I hope you enjoyed them, LOL.


----------



## Lassie

Hi,Leann,it is a baby rooster. Delia


----------



## becc_boland

omg how scary ariel how much do Lilly and Bindy look alike? my best friends name is bindy lol (short for Belinda lol)

Everyones bunnys are gorgus


----------



## AnnaS

Its a such a great story, your mom is nice.

And the bunny is very cute.


----------



## RusselandRoxy

aww, i am glad hes is ok - it must hav been so scary.


----------



## alexandra

*Lassie wrote:*


> Hi,Alexa, Is that leash easyto put on? Delia




Hi! If that was for me......... the harness is very easy toput on, but my rabbit hates it. Recently, he was so mad thatIput *that* on him and he chewed it:X.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

here'sBriar, age: ?,got from: local 4-H group that rescues animalsfrom pounds, then adopts them out to 4-Hers,breed: ?mixed lop? gender:buck






here's Bramble,age: ?, got from: (same asabove), breed: broken netherland dwarf,gender: doe






Ellie


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

Get That Dang Camera Away From Me.... :X






I Can Sit Pretty...I'm Still Evil Though...






I See You!


----------



## 

a quick pic ofcassi and her friend Peter ,sorry quality isnt very good iam waiting for my daughtersdigi cam to take better pics


----------



## Bo B Bunny

They are so cute!


----------



## 

thank youlol now everyone knows a face tothe name My 7 yr oldlol, actually she is my firstgrandaughter she has been living withme since she was 14 moold she is a wonder and a joy (sometimes i wonder wherethe joywent ) but she tends to remindme lol the little guyPeter is one of Lightningsbabies that was weined too soonbut as you can see heprogressed wonderfully as did the other 7i also kept one of the littlewhite footed blacks shewas just too darncute all t he restof thelitter found wonderfully loving homes.hopefullyas soon as i can get my grubbies ona decent camera i can sendin some better pics


----------



## VNess2010

Ohhhh look at those blue eyes!!! I want I want!


----------



## bunnihon

I agree those blue eyes are amazing1

Rio is very cute too, as are all the buns, too many to name. Here's oneof Ruby's rear, dont you just love it when they stretch out on thefloor with theirlegs behind them, she usually gives a bigrabbity yawn before getting into this position!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I LOVE rabbit yawns! They absolutelymake my day! My Snuggles stretches like a dog (with herbehind in the air) and yawns when I come home and wake herup. 

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

When Pebbles stretches and yawns we see herteeth. So cute. As soon as she finishes stretching,she heads straight for the litter box. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

BUNNY BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian's Little Girl was playing babies with her bunny again tonight!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## LuvaBun

OMG Raspberry, I can't believe those pictures.Sebastian should get a medal for being the most compliant, laid backbunny EVER!!! LOLOL- Jan


----------



## VNess2010

Sebastian needs to be in show business!


----------



## AnnaS

Oh my god, Sebastian should get a carrot medal or something.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I cannot believe he just sits there! Doesn't he squirm or anything?

Bo would first wig out then do something strange to hurt himself! afterhe bit one of us just to let us know it's not a good thing.


----------



## Loz n Ebony




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He just sat therelooking around like "Well, what's next?" He is always so good for her!Somewhere on hereare pictures of him in a stroller, in a babybasket, and now in the highchair! He never, ever bites.Well, except to nibble on knuckles when he wants out of his cage andyou are petting him...

Raspberry


----------



## AnnaS

He is definitely in love with SLG.

Although his eyes do look pretty big in the picture.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

probably because myteenager was standing there hollering at us to "get him out because wewere humiliatinghim"

 He doesn't think too much of heroutbursts!

Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! She's more concerned than he is.


----------



## lovrabs

OMG!! That is sooo cute!! It looks like Sebastian can barely fit in there!! LOL LOL!!!!

Ally:dude:


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is myFlemish Nimue....Or Mr. Nimas we call him. He is eating out of his doggy bowl. He is really littlein this pic!


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is a pic of my Flemish eating out of his doggy bowl....he is sooo little here!


----------



## Cinnabun

they didnt show up! but the bun in your avatar is very cute! lol


----------



## bunnihun

Here's a recent picture of Fig.


----------



## bunnihun

woops, that was the wrong one, here's another!


----------



## bunnihun

I love my rabbits.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Welcome to the forum Bunnihun,

Like your cute rabbits.

Rainbows!


----------



## ayglnu13

I am not quite sure what to think of this pic.....ha its different....in this pic Nimue was eating his favorite treat....GRAPES!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

What a face, ayglnu13.Nimue is such a character. How many grapes can hedevour at one time?

Rainbows!


----------



## bunnihun

Nimue looks great! a fab photo!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Awww!! bunnihun your bunnies are so cute!

and Nimue is sooo adorable!


----------



## babbitlover

Here are my fatties... Tell me what breeds u think they all are. Thanks!


----------



## babbitlover

Lucky


----------



## babbitlover

bluebyou and the first one is cammerons baby, she had last night.


----------



## babbitlover

Sammie


----------



## babbitlover

Camertoes (the new mother)


----------



## ayglnu13

Pet_Bunny- If we would let him he would eat thewhole bag of em! but he is only allowed to have a couple at a timebecause they are super high in sugar. He can fit a WHOLE grape in hismouth, but of course he has to drool it EVERYWHERE! thats how we taughthim how to sit up...using grapes.


----------



## Cinnabun

Sammy looks like a netherland drawf.. and Camertoes looks like a Holland lop


----------



## babbitlover

how big do netherland dwarfs get she isd only two months old...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles is a Netherland Dwarf, 8 months old and weighsjust over2 lbs. (.990 Kg. to be exact).







Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Awwwww look atPebbles! She reminds me of the cotton tails I hand raised! She is sotiny and her coloring looks to be just the same! What asweet girl!

Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

awww she is sooo cute, I had a netherlanddwarfa year ago, we had herfor 10 years,I got her from a fair when I was five. She has pneumonia and the vatsaid that because she was so old that there was nothing they could dofor her. It was a very sad day, my dad who doesn't even like pets wascrying a bit...probably because the whole family was crying,




poorlittle pumpkin


----------



## Ga Thumper

Here are some pictures of my Bunnies, they have the run of my back yard, Fenced in yard with bunny fence also.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Awww!! They're such cuties!

Look at that little bunny butt.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Awwwww look at Pebbles! Shereminds me of the cotton tails I hand raised! She is so tiny and hercoloring looks to be just the same! What a sweetgirl!
> 
> Raspberry




Thanks RaspberrySwirl, that exactly how my wife likes it......a tiny sweet girl.

*********************************************

Ayglnu13........sorry about your Netherland Dwarf, we onlyhad Pebbles for 3 months now. Hope she'll live for10 years........hope she lives forever! Give Nimue a kiss forus.

Rainbows!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Pebbles is a Netherland Dwarf, 8 months old andweighsjust over2 lbs. (.990 Kg. to beexact).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!


I PLAYED WITH ONE OF THESE TODAY 

I loved it.


----------



## lizabeth332

bluebyou is a rex or mini rex i think not sure but its color is blue.

cameron is a broken chestnut holland or mini lop, is that the samerabbit is in the first pic where someone is holding her? itdoesn't look like it...?

and sammie is a broken nethie but he has really nice markings for a nd i am surprised.


----------



## babbitlover

no the first one where someone is holding thebunny is the father of the kits lucky. are any of the rabbits pure?Sammy is a beautiful sweet little bun, and sammy has one ear up, oneear down all the time, i dont think she can hold it up lol


----------



## LuvMyBun

Posting some pics of Floppy. Hope they work out ok.

"L"


----------



## LuvMyBun

Enjoying a carrot


----------



## LuvMyBun

havin a little snooze


----------



## LuvMyBun

havin a little snooze


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Floppy is adorable. I wanna give him/her a big hug!

I couldn't get the last two pics to come up.

Laura


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Floppy looks a lot like Fergi's Samara!!! 

These are great pics everyone! I love seeing those cute nosies and whiskers 

When I open a thread with photos of someone's babies or big babies lol,I can't help but smile. They are all so adorable and I wish Icould hug and kiss each and every one of them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*lizabeth332 wrote: *


> bluebyou is a rex or mini rex i think not sure but its color is blue.
> 
> cameron is a broken chestnut holland or mini lop, is that the samerabbit is in the first pic where someone is holding her? itdoesn't look like it...?
> 
> and sammie is a broken nethie but he has really nice markings for a nd i am surprised.


bluebyou doesn't seem to have rex fur from what I can see. Probably a mix of some kind.

Also, his head doesn't look the rex shape. I'd say more a dutch mix or something...


----------



## lizabeth332

youre right, bbb, i guess he prob. is a mix, but i wouldn't say dutch, the head isn't round enough.


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some pics of my flemish! Some of you might have already seen them though.

mmmmstealing grapes.






Getting ready to sit in my favorite laundry basket!








mmmmm a nice back scratch!


----------



## AnnaS

He is big, and very cute.


----------



## AnnaS

Floppy has such a great color. He is very cute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

ayglnu he is beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn

All these rabbits are SO Adorable! Someof these pictures are absolutely priceless. I won't namenames because I wouldn't want to leave anyone out as they're allgorgeous.

Thank You all for sharing your families with us. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Allthese rabbits are SO Adorable! Some of these pictures areabsolutely priceless. I won't name names because I wouldn'twant to leave anyone out as they're all gorgeous.
> 
> Thank You all for sharing your families with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Ditto! Perfectly said!

Fergi's mom


----------



## IluvBunniez

Here is Thumper


----------



## IluvBunniez

Here she is agian


----------



## Saffy




----------



## AnnaS

oh such cute bunnies


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG Ashley he is SOOOO cute! I love fawn colored bunnies....although i dont have one, i still love them!!


----------



## IluvBunniez

Thanksz


----------



## bunnylover134

I know this will probably sound a little dumb buti really want professional pictures of my bunnies. does anyone know howmuch they would cost. or where i could get them done?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Saffy wrote: *


> Felix's favorite place by the fire!


Nice picture Saffy.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*IluvBunniez wrote: *


> Here is Thumper


She looks so cuddly, I want to give her a hug.

Rainbows!


----------



## loplover

*bunnylover134 wrote:*


> I know this will probably sound a little dumb but i reallywant professional pictures of my bunnies. does anyone know how muchthey would cost. or where i could get them done?




I have no clue but I don't think anyone hear would think it is dumb.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*bunnylover134 wrote: *


> but i really want professional pictures of my bunnies.



I would hire RaspberrySwirl............lol.

There might be some amateur photographers that can do an excellent joband charge a minimum price. Why don't you check out somephotography schools or classes that could take on your bunny as aproject.

Rainbows!


----------



## bunbunbaby

These babies are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunbunbaby

I just found Nala on here, what a beautifulrabbit. I am new to rabbits and Nala is unusual. I likeunusual. Where did you find him, a breeder? Very nice rabbits!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I would hire RaspberrySwirl............lol.
> 
> 
> Rainbows!




What a nice thing to say! 

Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

sry


----------



## ayglnu13

*bunnylover134 wrote:*


> I know this will probably sound a little dumb but i reallywant professional pictures of my bunnies. does anyone know how muchthey would cost. or where i could get them done?





I had my bunny's picture taken professionally! I don't think it is dumbat all! When i went to have the picture taken, there was a promotionaloffer saying you get get pictures for 99Cents. WELL when i came back topick them up she was like "Here we have a lovely package foronly $180" and being 16 it just so happens i dont have that kind ofmoney! So i ended up buying the "not so good package" for $35....hereis the results....






The other pic is in my avatar, for some reason i wasnt able to load it.


----------



## IluvBunniez

Amy Nimue ( i hope i spelled that rightif not sorry) Is such a pretty Big boy Lol. I bet if he wasnt so scaredof other animals he would scare my dog. Lol he is really pretty though.How old is he?Are you still waiting on your other 2 bunnies to havethere kits? I hope everything thurns A OK with the kitz.

 Your Friend Ashley N ThumPs* the braty baby* lol


----------



## ayglnu13

Nimue is almost a year. He will be 1 on April21th. and....the kits should be coming in 6 days!! yay! as long anothing goes wrong!


----------



## chiquita090

Ok, let's see if it works this time...

This's a pic I took today (the date on the camera's messed up) of metrying to give Calvin his meds. He was quite alarmed, he stayed in thatpose for about 2 minutes wondering what the heck was going on. hehe


----------



## chiquita090

Crap, it didn't work. Ok, I admit that I have noclue on how to make it show up the post...*sigh*...I'll guess have tobreak down and ask you for your help Carolyn. I've beentrying to get a good picture of the two of them together though, that'swhy I havn't e mailed you with a pic yet. I changed the pixel size onmy camera though so anything I take from here on out should be ok.


----------



## Cinnabun

CUTE!! i saw your bun.. very cute! lol


----------



## ayglnu13

He is SOOOO Cute! I love cute bunny poses!



~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## chiquita090

hehe Thanks! I took that pic yesterday...he wason the kitchen counter cuz that's only place I even have a chance ofgetting his meds in him. He began that sitting up thing a few days agowhen I put him on the counter, I guess that position means he'salarmed? He stands up on his back feet like that for like 3 minutestoo. Poor thing...

Here's a picture of my other one, Jordan. I keep their hay in that pinkthing, they often jump inside of it and help themselves.


----------



## chiquita090

How did I do that??? It posted itself right in my post! Yay!


----------



## lizabeth332

hi, about the professionally done photography,after raspberrry...www.critterportraits.comi think that is right.


----------



## Zee

These are my 3 bunnies

My Lop-Eared is Loppy & she is 2yrs old 
My Beige Rabbit is Loopy & she is 2yrs old
My Black Rabbit is Poppy & she is 7mths old

Hope you like the pic


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hi Zee!

What beautiful bunnies. What are their names?

Edit: Ops...didn't see their names above.

Rainbows!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Hi Zee!! Welcome to the board. 

Your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## VNess2010

Hi Zee! Welcome!! I love yourbuns! Was it hard to get 3 females to bond with eachother?? 





-Vanessa


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Here's Snuggy begging for a Craisin:







I posted this on the Craisins thread too. I hope y'all aren't tired of me!

Laura


----------



## Zee

Hi All ! 

Thanks for the warm welcome.

@ Pet_Bunny 
My buns names are Loopy, Loppy & Poppy

@Vanessa 
It took about two months for my youngest (the black one) to be acceptedby the other 2. It was alot of work, but worth it as you can see by thepic.

It was alot easier to bond the girls, than it was when I had 2 boys when I was still in England.

I have a problem with one of them at the moment. She is drooling andlost her hair under the chin. She is still eating bits and drinkinglots. I know from searches I have done that it is her teeth, but hasanyone got any suggestions about how I can check her teeth???

I tried to check them last night, but she wouldn't let me.

Any ideas would be of help

Cheers !!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Zee wrote: *


> anyone got any suggestions about how I can check her teeth???
> Any ideas would be of help


Here is a site that explains trancing bunnies. 

http://www.mybunnies.com/trance.htm

I use it to check Pebbles front teeth, but not able to get in far enough to seeher back teeth.

Rainbows!


----------



## bunnihun

Snuggy is so cute. What a fab pic!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Thanks!

She is so plump, she looks like she's wearing a costume!

Laura


----------



## Zee

Pet_Bunny

Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is a pic of Nimue






~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Snuggys Mom

My Holland Lop, Baby:











It's hard to see her face because it's so dark.

Laura


----------



## p1rat3

I had to put my new baby on here. 5 month old Clover.





Jay


----------



## ruka

Vendetta, she has blue-gray eyes but are not visible in this picture






Charlotte





And the girls together







I don't know what breed they are. I got them from the humane society. Do any of you guys have a clue?


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Awww!! Clover is adorable! and so are Vendetta and Charlotte!


----------



## AnnaS

they are both very cute


----------



## VNess2010

They look like maybe dwarf/rex mixes....???


----------



## becc_boland

I cant remember if I've put my pics on here yetso I'll doit now. Lilly is the white bunny and Cleo is the grey one.While I'm here can anyone tell me what breed Cleo is?

Becc


----------



## becc_boland

and lilly


----------



## Cinnabun

ooo!!1 i can help half.. it looks like shes hasBEW in her! like Cinn does! lol im sorry cant help no more, LOL, thatslike all i know, LOL it looks like she has blue eyes, lol


----------



## becc_boland

Thnx Cinn


----------



## ruka

Thanks. They are awfully cute, but are problem children.


----------



## Cinnabun

becc_boland wrote:


> Thnx Cinn



yourwelcome, hopefully someone here will tell you the breed. She is very cute! lol


----------



## Monique

Here are a few pictures ofAnnie buns being herself. Hard to believe she'ssickly.


----------



## Monique

Ok now I feel like a complete dweeb.Those pictures I posted, which are 3, should have been waysmaller. At least the first two. Not sure why thereis such a HUGE gap between my text and pics. I tried to backtrack and edit the post but I didn't see how to do it. I'm sosorry. Mabye the moderator or someone could delete mypost? I'm embarrassed now:shock:

Monique


----------



## Cinnabun

its okay.. theres no pictures showing up


----------



## Monique

Ok trying this again with hopefully smaller pictures, so sorry about my pictures of Annie being POSTER size earlier.

this is Chewy the bunz....bad girl bunny

Monique


----------



## Monique

This time these silly pictures should be bothsmaller and viewable... This is some shots of Little OrphanAnnie, the rescue bun that's sick but so full of personality.She makes more noise than my dog. Fiesty critter.


----------



## Monique

These are pictures of our mini rex, Chewbacca"Chewy" another female with attitude. She's my first bunnylove. If you know the formal name of her coloring, please letme know! Enjoy again, Monique


----------



## Monique

OK he's not a rabbit, but he plays with Chewy andI feel sorry for him because he's a lone piggy right now. Sohere's a picture of Little Elvis Pig and of Chewy, oozing through thebaby gate trying to get attention. Monique


----------



## Zee

I thought I would share my pics of my other bunnies that I have had over the years.

Now all sadly now longer here.

They were called

*Woody, Scampi, Blackie and Munchie*

I hope you like them


----------



## Monique

awwwwwwwwwww Z they are so sweet looking. I am sure they brought you much joy over the years and love.

thanks for sharing,

Monique


----------



## Zee

Monique wrote:


> awwwwwwwwwww Z they are so sweet looking. I am sure they brought you much joy over the years and love.
> 
> thanks for sharing,
> 
> Monique



Thanks Monique, they did indeed. I still miss them but I think my babies now are the best that I have had.

After the experience with the others, I think I finally got it right with these.

My youngest, Poppy is still learning, but she will get there in time.


----------



## Cinnabun

awww! both your buns and Piggy are sooo cute! lol
Monique~ im thinking of getting one of thoes chairs for my bun, how well does yours like it?


----------



## AnnaS

Annie is just so adorable. The way she sleeps in her chair is just so cute.


----------



## cdmeggers

http://users.hanson.net/meghan1985/cookie.html

Cookie's latest pictures are at that link. There's alsohttp://users.hanson.net/meghan1985/pics/cookie/index.html andhttp://users.hanson.net/meghan1985/pics/cookie/index2.html with someolder pictures from last year. hehe!


----------



## Monique

Cinna I bought that chair for my first bun sinceshe loved the cuddle cup bed so much. But she hated thatchair, wasn't large enough for her to stretch out. Annie, onthe other hand, loves that chair. She only urinated in itonce so far. She lays on it, eats from it, sits in it, standsin it. She's a nutball. She has yet to chew orshred it. I guess to each his own. Chewy would havemutilated it by now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Monique wrote:*


> Annie only urinated in it once so far. She lays onit, eats from it, sits in it, stands in it.


Ha...ha.. Well she ownsthechairnow. If you could just get a T.V.for her.......she would be set. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Cinnabun

Monique wrote:


> Cinna I bought that chair for my first bun since she loved thecuddle cup bed so much. But she hated that chair, wasn't large enoughfor her to stretch out. Annie, on the other hand, loves that chair. Sheonly urinated in it once so far. She lays on it, eats from it, sits init, stands in it. She's a nutball. She has yet to chew or shred it. Iguess to each his own. Chewy would have mutilated it by now.



Thanks Monique... how did you get the pee out of it? is it machinewashable? its looks soo comfy, and Cinn, likes to use her litterbox asher bed.. took everything out and used it for her bed.. and its notvery comfy.. so i'd like to get her something that is comfy for her


----------



## Fluffy

Aww you all have very cute bunnies!! tahnks for sharing them with us!!

well heres my bunnie!!


----------



## Monique

OMG Fluffy that is a sweet face on thatbun. I LOVE the ears. I want a floppy lop for mynext bun, but unsure what size I want. I am thinking ofgetting a med to large size next time. I'm assuming thepetfinder and shelters will be loaded down with bunnies in the next fewmonths after easter.:X Maybe I'll have some luckthere. I love your picture and your bun!


----------



## Monique

Cinna, I wash that chair when they get it grossby peeing on it. I think it said to "wipe clean with dampcloth" but I'm sorry, for pee I'm washing it and let it dryin the sun, but have put it in the dryer before. It's veryfluffy and comfy but make sure your bun is SMALL otherwise it'll justbe a waste of money. Annie growls at us when we go in thereto get litter box cuz it's next to her chair and if we touch "thechair" she comes after us. I used to laugh at people's signssaying "attack rabbit" but now I have seen for myself what they can belike when provoked.


----------



## Cinnabun

Monique wrote:


> Cinna, I wash that chair when they get it gross by peeing on it.I think it said to "wipe clean with damp cloth" but I'm sorry, for peeI'm washing it and let it dry in the sun, but have put it in the dryerbefore. It's very fluffy and comfy but make sure your bun is SMALLotherwise it'll just be a waste of money. Annie growls at us when we goin there to get litter box cuz it's next to her chair and if we touch"the chair" she comes after us. I used to laugh at people's signssaying "attack rabbit" but now I have seen for myself what they can belike when provoked.



thanks again for the help! lol.. I'd say shes done growing now.. she'sa Jersey Wooley X Lion Head.. so shes done now.. next time i go toPetsmart, i'll bring her with and see if the chiar will be big enoughfor her, lol.. thanks again!


----------



## EEEM

My friend's baby, Aubrey, with a little dwarf.They went to a friend's rabbitry for Easter fun, but didn't impulseadopt, thank goodness.


----------



## Fluffy

Aww thanks Monique thats great you like mybunnie!! thanks for the reply on my pic!! everyone opn this site hasvery very cute bunnies!!

thanks again for the reply on my pic!!


----------



## CorkysMom

Whoops...already posted the links in the new member forum...sorry!

Here's the links again..



http://techie-town.com/pgg/corky.jpg



http://techie-town.com/pgg/homer1.jpg


----------



## Fluffy

lol yer i do taht sometimes, lol aww you have very cute rabbits there!!


----------



## Highrollerm85

His or hername is Happy. He loves to jump all over me and play in my room.
He or sheis a few weeks old. What is a good age toget him or her fixed? How much does it cost? He loves to jump all overme and play in my room. I got him at pet goods and they couldn't tellme if it's male or female. I don't plan on breeding rabbits or takinghim to rabbit shows.


http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279618&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279693&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279824&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279856&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279857&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279858&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279894&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279895&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279896&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11279897&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11280011&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11280012&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11280013&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11280014&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew1.aspx?i=11280052&amp;c=333783&amp;v=62d6170dd2c086fc3a97460f5ac53d3f6649f1d66bf9f367de73bacb7a38443bbbef1e4e188dbc7b


----------



## ayglnu13

Highrollerm85 wrote:


> His or her name is Happy. He loves to jump all over me and play in my room.
> He or she is a few weeks old. What is a good age to get him or herfixed? How much does it cost? He loves to jump all over me and play inmy room. I got him at pet goods and they couldn't tell me if it's maleor female. I don't plan on breeding rabbits or taking him to rabbitshows.



You should get your rabbit fixed when he reached maturity, which isaround 6 months. I got my rabbit fixed at 8 months but that was becauseI had never thought of getting him fixed before. When I had Nimue fixedit cost me $100, but that may just be my vet, other vets may becheaper. You also need to find a vet that deals with exotic animals andneuters rabbits regularly, ask him how many rabbits he neuters on aregular basis and ask how many he has lost during the neuteringprocess. Hope this helps 

~Amy+Nimue~
(Nim-a-way)


----------



## MysticFyre

All the pictures of my rabbits are on my website at:

http://www.geocities.com/candchase


----------



## AnnaS

what a cute picture of baby with a bunny, its just too adorable


----------



## MysticFyre

If it's male you'll have to wait until it's 6months old for obvious reasons(they have to be fully developed to beneutered, I'm pretty sure) If it's a female I don't know when they canbe spayed. I've never had any of my rabbits neutered or spayed, so Idon't know exactly, but I do believe the bucks have to have theirequiptment(if you know what I mean)


----------



## Ga Thumper

Here is just one pictureI took of my funny bunnies this weekend, this is Fantasia just relaxing in my "Bunny Haven".

Thumper


----------



## MysticFyre

Here's a picture of my current litters:

C&amp; Chase Jackie x IFLY's Sheriff:







Tiara's Ariel x IFLY's Sheriff:






(The little orange baby was fostered to this litter)

Those are 2 Netherland Dwarf litters and the orange baby is a lonely little Lionhead.


Becky


----------



## ayglnu13

sooo cute! I have a litter coming tomorrow, the doe is a first timer, so hope that everything goes OK. 

~Amy+Nimue~
(nim-a-way)


----------



## MysticFyre

Here's a picture of my littlebaby, Baby Buffalo:

C &amp; Chase Baby Buffalo:













Here's his sister:










geovisit();


----------



## ayglnu13

omg hahaha it really looks like a buffalo! What a cutie!

~Amy+Nimue~
(Nim-a-way)


----------



## MysticFyre

He and his dad look like Buffalos lol

Becky


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Monique wrote:*


> These are pictures of our mini rex, Chewbacca "Chewy"another female with attitude. She's my first bunnylove. If you know the formal name of her coloring, please letme know! Enjoy again, Monique


This is such a cutie pie bunners! I love her littledewlap! I think she's what is called a tortoise ortort. Not sure tho, pamnock could, I'm sure.

All of the bunnies are adorable! I am loving this thread .... I had missed 3 pages somehow! :shock:


----------



## Zee

Hi All!

Just to let you all know that all my bunny pics can be see at

http://clix.to/bunnies

Updated today with lots of graphics and pics for your own website.

I am currently looking for rabbit links, so if you have any good ones or want to be put onto my links page please let me know.

Lots of Hugs to your bunnies from Loopy, Loppy and Poppy


----------



## AnnaS

baby bynnies, how cute.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thanks Zee.......good Website. I like how Loopy sits in the cutout box.

Rainbows!


----------



## mambo101

*MysticFyre wrote: *


> Here's a picture of my littlebaby, Baby Buffalo:
> 
> C &amp; Chase Baby Buffalo:


I WANT!!!!!


----------



## MysticFyre

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *MysticFyre wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's apicture of my littlebaby, Baby Buffalo:
> 
> C &amp; Chase Baby Buffalo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWANT!!!!!
Click to expand...

I know isn't he adorable


----------



## Jenniblu

Good - then I'll take this one -






She's a doll!


----------



## MysticFyre

Amazingly she's the only one my mom doesn't wantto sell. She keeps trying to convince me to sell the brother, but Iabsolutely won't let him cause he's just to cute and he's my littlebunny I'm hoping to take to Nationals.

Who thinks Acorn would be a good name to the rabbit as my avatar? or what name would fit her?


----------



## 

This is a pictureof Kissy's babies , the solid who looks ohso orange sint he is actually ablonde/ palamino color, the real light oneis actually lighter than this picturedepicts him almost a cream with a few dark guardhairs , this batch is pretty (Very) i have 2 more litters yet to post , Thunder buttsand Pinkies, but i still need workon getting this dang camerato take a good picture lol


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my gosh! They are adorable! 

How old are they?

Laura


----------



## 

12 days old!! and way behind the other 2 littersborn on the same day. This is LilDarlins siblings.

This is their mother


----------



## Julia

Here is Miss. Dogen


----------



## AnnaS

*Julia wrote: *


> Here is Miss. Dogen





> she is so cute


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some pics of my new baby bunnies! Wehave been having some trouble with the mamma bunny, but it seems to beworking out ok now. 
















Amy


----------



## AnnaS

oh so cute, they don't even have fur yet.


----------



## ayglnu13

in that picture they were 5 hours old 

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy

Aww what cute little bunnies!! are thanksfor sharing them pics with us!! but i total feel in love with those newborns!!


----------



## littleweed1

Ok, I am going to attempt to put a picture of Ruby on here.....**Crossing Fingers**













YAY!!!! This is my little girl RUBY!


----------



## Bramble Briar86

littleweed1 wrote:


> Ok, I am going to attempt to put a picture of Ruby on here.....**Crossing Fingers**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! This is my little girl RUBY!



What a cutie! That's an amazing pose!

Ellie


----------



## PawPrint

new bunny, not sure what kind......but he's great.


----------



## Emmy-webby

I'm not sure if i posted these up...?






Here are pixs of Emmy. She's alittle more bigger than these pictures here 
Sorry for the bad scanning &gt;_&lt;


----------



## yokas1141

This is my bunny Cadbury


----------



## littleweed1

Cadbury is SOOOOOO pretty! I love that color!!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

I can't keep up with all these bunny pics! They're adorable! 

Jenn


----------



## babbs

All these bunbun pictures are just so darn adorable! I have been ohhhh 'ing and ahhhh 'ing for days! 

Here is my attempt at a few pictures of my precious bunbuns. 

This is my 6 yr old daughter and Cupcake.






Cupcake with my kitty Emma.






Cupcake resting next to Muffin. After Cupcake had her fun running she would go lay next to Muffin's cage every time.






Here is a close up of sweet lil Muffin.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*babbs wrote:*


> Cupcake resting next to Muffin. After Cupcake had her funrunning she would go lay next to Muffin's cage every time.



What a sweet thing to do......Thanks for the pictures!

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Great pictures everybody! It's so much fun to see everyone's bunnies!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Malo

Well I got some Malo pics!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Great pictures of Malo.........You are so luckyto get him and not the other person. Your Mom must be soproud of you. Malo is two years old??? Helooks like a baby. We need some more pictures! 

Rainbows!


----------



## Malo

Thank you  I believe he is a grey dwarf (or sothe book I got from the library says) He has small ears and small feet.I took him out for a run today with his new cat harness (fits himperfectly) and boy what a day he has had, he loves it. 

I do have more.


----------



## ayglnu13

Malo....what a cute name!!!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## TinysMom

Here are Tio &amp; Kyo - our 2 Netherland Dwarf bucks that are 3 1/2 months old:


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Tiny - he is about 3 months old when this was taken. He is a Flemish Giant buck.


----------



## tquada

pic of rabbit


----------



## ayglnu13

TinysMom wrote:


> Here is Tiny - he is about 3 months old when this was taken. He is a Flemish Giant buck.



YAY! Another Flemish owner!!!! Flemishes are getting popular in thisforum!! I love Flemish pictures so feel free to post as MANY as youwant 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~
(Nim-a-way)
(Flemish)


----------



## samandshawn

*thatrachel wrote: *


> Cute how old


----------



## northerndancer

Here goes...some pics of Flora and Northern dancer


----------



## northerndancer

Hmm..maybe this time..


----------



## Astrid

Here are some pics of Susi and Chico:




































I hope you like them


----------



## northerndancer

So cute!


----------



## RusselandRoxy

Hello everyone, i have some later pics of the babies and some pics of Flop too!
These have been posted on other posts but i figured it wouldnt hurt to send them again - hope you like them!
This is Flop - my harlequin lop i got for Easter!
Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy

Heres my baby buns - cant remember the age - just over 5 weeks i think - i will take more tomorrow and post them!

You can see Sebastian and Nipper standing up, on the far right is theirmum roxy - lionhead, and next to her is her child - Nibbles who looksjust like her but smaller! JUst in case any one didnt know - their dadis a himalayan Rex and sebastian is growing to look just likehim - none of the feel like him though! lol


----------



## RusselandRoxy

And i just thought i would post a close up of alittle baby - this one is Nibbles - the most lionheadish one!! Mybrother actually thought when lookin at him/her that it was roxy - hedoesnt see them much but it does show how alike the young one looks -her mane gets bigger everyday - just like she does!! 

Leanne


----------



## teenie4356

Here is a picture or my female her name is LuckyAngel (my lil cousin named her) she was the only one that survived outof 5 of them.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Astrid wrote: *


>




Awwwwww!!!!

Is that a bunny yawn? I LOVE it when they stretch and yawn.

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*bi1526 wrote: *


> *Astrid's Susi*
> 
> Is that a bunny yawn? I LOVE it when they stretch and yawn.


Good Picture! I could never have my camera ready when they do that.

Rainbows! 

P.S. Welcome to the forum Astrid. Susi and Chico bonded very well.


----------



## samandshawn

Havent worked out yet how to post pics but justwanted to show you my baby the bun pic in my avatar.Cantwait to post more pics of zebedee and shawn so you can seezebedeesstripes And shawns cloud of fur:shock:


----------



## Astrid

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> *bi1526 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Astrid's Susi*
> 
> Is that a bunny yawn? I LOVE it when they stretch and yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Picture! I could never have my camera ready when they do that.
> 
> Rainbows!
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the forum Astrid. Susi and Chico bonded very well.
Click to expand...


Well, I had had my camera ready for minutes when she finally decided to stop preening herself and yawned.

Thanks for the welcome, by the way  I like it here !


----------



## BunBun Mom

Aww, everyone's got such cute bun buns!!!

Here's a few pics of my two. First is Benny.


----------



## BunBun Mom

Another of Benny.....


----------



## BunBun Mom

This one's my favorite! This is all I see when Ilay on the floor with him. I got lucky and snapped it before he gotright in my face.


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh, look at Benny's sweet little mouth...I just want to kiss it!


----------



## BunBun Mom

Here's my new girl. I'm not sure what breed sheis or how old she is....she weighs 1 pound.The pet store hadno idea. She was in a cage with a bunch of dwarf lops and the tiny onesthat have standing ears. She's got the prettiest pink eyes!


----------



## BunBun Mom

Here's Blossom checking out the pigs. She had no idea what to think about them but was very interested.


----------



## BunBun Mom

Blossom again with her new toy that she just loves!!


----------



## BunBun Mom

Last one...she was getting pooped from her 20minute run around the room. I forgot what it was like to have a babybunny. She had me laughing so hard!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BunBun Mom wrote: *


> Here's a few pics of my two. First is Benny.


Such cute pictures. Benny is lucky to have a new sweetheart.



Yes that is Pebbles in my avatar. Here is another of her playing in her cut out box.






Rainbows!


----------



## my_bunny_Cuddles

This is my 2 yeal old buck rabbit, Cuddles.


----------



## RusselandRoxy

*BunBun Mom wrote:*


> Here's my new girl. I'm not sure what breed she is or howold she is....she weighs 1 pound.The pet store had no idea.She was in a cage with a bunch of dwarf lops and the tiny ones thathave standing ears. She's got the prettiest pinkeyes!


OMG she is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love her andeveryone else buns too!


----------



## Kyo

Here I present Riku, my dear pet rabbit! ^_^ I'mnot experienced with rabbits so I don't even know what type of breedshe is. Can anyone identify for me?







She's only 7 months old and is really sweet. She would come to me anddig her head under my fingers so that I will stroke her head.


----------



## thatrachel

Samandshawn: She will be 2 in July... thanks!


----------



## Jenniblu

Hi Kyo and welcome to the forum! Give Riko'slittle white nose a kiss for me.


----------



## edwinf8936

She may be a New Zealand, they are great rabbits.

Ed


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some pics of my new litter, theyare 9 days old  You can see more pics herehttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6537&forum_id=1&highlight=brogan












~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## TinysMom

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> ~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~




I'm DEFINITELY adding these two to my bunnynap list. I LOVEthem. Of course, I'm a sucker for black, gray or bluebabies.....

::::sigh::::

Why does Art insist three rabbits are "enough"?

:-D


----------



## Almi

Here's my possibly pregnant doe Emmy.She's been quite the sweetie lately. She's definitely an oddmix - I've never seen a rabbit quite like her. I neverthought I'd have a white rabbit either, then I saw the big brown eyes!


----------



## ayglnu13

Almi wrote:


>



OMG she is gorgeous! I love that ribbon in her hair! 

~Amy


----------



## BunBun Mom

edwinf8936, That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BunBun Mom

I'm not used to a bunny like this. Benny and Joonwere never like this. Benny's sweet just don't pick him up and wehardly ever got to touch Joon and I worked with her alot! I always saidshe had pet store trauma.....very bad store!! 

Anyway, here's Blossom again...she's just so cute and little andfluffy. Everytime I walk up to her crate, she stands on her back legswaiting for me to get her out.After she takes her laps aroundthe room, she comes right to me and gets in my lap. She's soooosweet!!The scratch on her nose looks better and so do some ofher bite wounds.


----------



## BunBun Mom

She's one little pooped bun bun after all the running and bouncing...hahaha

We're going to get some more cubes and make her a cage like Benny's next weekend. I know she'll like that!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Wow!! Look at all these beautiful bunnies! 

Too much cuteness!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Almi wrote: *


> have a white rabbit either, then I saw the big brown eyes!


A white bunny with brown eyes.......that's a good mix. What kind of rabbit is Blue? (the buck).


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BunBun Mom wrote: *


> Anyway, here's Blossom again...


Blossom is so cute with the pink ears. She probably knows howlucky she is to find a home like yours. Are there scabs onher legs and thighs from the bites?

Rainbows!


----------



## Almi

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> OMG she is gorgeous! I love that ribbon in her hair!
> 
> ~Amy


Hehe, thanks! Yeah, I don't know where I got the idea.I think it was a holiday or something, so I was making herpretty for the guests, and then I found a pretty blue ribbon to tiearound her ear! 

Pet_Bunny - I have no clue what breed she is though! Heh, but I thinkshe's a Dwarf Hotot mix, could have Florida White inher...maybeeven Netherland Dwarf.*shrugs* I really have no clue. lol But anyway,Blue is an English Lop. (Wait, that's right, isn't it? lol Ijust had a brain fart. ) But he's 8 lbs, and he's "blue"and white. Heh.


----------



## Carolyn

Agree that the ribbon is too cute! Going to have to put that picture in BunnyMommy's post.

All of these pictures are absolutely beautiful! We've gotsome gorgeous rabbits and some great photographers. 

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## erin

sleeping


----------



## Snuggys Mom

How precious!

Laura


----------



## BunBun Mom

Awwww, I love looking at pics of everyone else's bunnys!! They're all so cute!!!



Pet_Bunny, She's got bites fromher butt to half way up herbodyand all down her legs. Her back right leg above herfootwas the worse one....it went all the way through. Theyall look really good and her hair is growing already except for theworse one. I tried to take some pics but I shaved such small spots thatit was hard to part the hair and shoot the picture....she did not wantme touching them either.

I also called the store back and told them about the bite wounds butthey didn't seem to care just like the coccidia. A local bunny rescuewas going to send someone to that store and give them paplets on stufflike that. I hope it helps!


----------



## irishmist

These are my 2 precious souls. Cleo so namedbecause of her cleopatra-like rings around her eyes, you can't reallysee them but she has lavender eyes. Pez so named because of hisresemblance to a pez dispenser, you put something in one end and itpops out of the other. They are 9 and 3 months respectively.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

They're adorable, irishmist!! 

Jenn


----------



## Vetiora

I finally got some okay pictures of Fergy so here they are!

This is Fergy coming out of his cage. Oddly enough the auto focusfocused in on his food bowl and he's fuzzy but I still thought it wascute  







And this is Fergy running about on one of his favorite stomping grounds---my bed! He LOVES to burrow underneath the covers! 




[/img]


----------



## Almi

Awww! Fergie's so cute! One of my veryfirst rabbits looked like that! Little black dwarfbunny. So cute! 

*nabs Fergie and huggles him*


----------



## Walking Mushroom

*BunBun Mom wrote:*


> Here's my new girl. I'm not sure what breed she is or howold she is....she weighs 1 pound.The pet store had no idea.She was in a cage with a bunch of dwarf lops and the tiny ones thathave standing ears. She's got the prettiest pink eyes!




BunBun Mom (from your pics on page 17), is it just me or does yourwhite dwarf bun look very much like mine! hehe my buns arebreedEnglish Angora cross Himalayandwarf and theyare 12 weeks old, also 1 pound. 
















This one below was the Angora father when he was young. Much Fluffier than the kids!


----------



## AnnaS

Oh what a cute white bunny

Fergi is very cute too


----------



## sandstorm

bi1526 wrote:


> My Holland Lop, Baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see her face because it's so dark.
> 
> Laura


she is like my best friends rabbit - without a wig


----------



## Carolyn

So many beautiful newmembers!!



Welcome Everyone! 

-Carolyn


----------



## RusselandRoxy

*Walking Mushroom wrote:*


> *BunBun Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mynew girl. I'm not sure what breed she is or how old she is....sheweighs 1 pound.The pet store had no idea. She was in a cagewith a bunch of dwarf lops and the tiny ones that have standing ears.She's got the prettiest pink eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunBun Mom (from your pics on page 17), is it just me or does yourwhite dwarf bun look very much like mine! hehe my buns arebreedEnglish Angora cross Himalayandwarf and theyare 12 weeks old, also 1 pound.
Click to expand...

OMG! that bunny is absolutley Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy

aww just soo cute thanks for showing us the pics!! they are all cute!


----------



## bryan

i can't see some of the pics on the back pages, all i can see is just a square with red x in it! what that mean?


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I get that sometimes, too Bryan. Sometimes if you right click on the pic, you have an option that says "show picture".

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

This is Abby when I first got her.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/isaacshaven/Isaac/MonsterAbby1.jpg

This is Abby now at 2 years old.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/isaacshaven/Isaac/AbbysHammock1.jpg

This is Thumper when I first got him a few months after Abby.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/isaacshaven/Isaac/ThisIsThumpersNewBedApparently.jpg

This is Thumper now at 1.5 yearsold.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/isaacshaven/Isaac/ComfyThumper2.jpg


----------



## AnnaS

Thumper looks like Chompers

They are very cute.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you. I have to find homes for my 2 buns dueto moving. I am only alowed to keep the guinea pigs and one dog. Mylandlord does not want rabbits and I don't know why. I am really upsetthat I have to do this. If anyone know someone from the Pittsburgh Paarea that is looking for 2 buns please give them my email address oremail me and I can give them info that they need.


----------



## harleyandtwitch

oh my gosh.. what beautiful buns ya'll have!!!
here is Miss Harley... and Miss Twitch is in my profile pic!


----------



## Almi

Omg, soooo cute! 

She's a rex, right harleyandtwitch? I love rexes; they have the sweetest looking eyes!


----------



## LoveMyBunnies

Here is our silver martin dwarf mix, Romeo






Here is our standard rex, Fawn (she looks a little like Harley, (posted above) doesn't she  )



I love looking at everyone's bunnies! It's so fun! Thanks for all the wonderful pictures.


----------



## chipperluv

Dear carolyn. 

 Hello there! I am fairly new, But i amchipperluv! I just took some pics of my rabbitfamily! I wanted to share them Lilttle one is lilchipper (9 weeks old) The one with the white on her nose ismommy rabbit(Bugsy)and the really cute brown one is the father,Thumper! We are keeping lil chipper! Her mother has never hada normal delivery since thier litter which was of 8 , but only twosurvived! We had to nurse the two that survived till theywere six weeks old and was no longer interested in kitten replacer milkand cholosterum in the can! 

Her brother Dale and lil chipper (pictured below)tan one

(she keeps killing them for some) reason) when we take the malefrom her she throws a fit and destroys the litter! 

so, should i keep the male in there? He is a wonderful fatherand never hurt the infants(kits) ! Sheseemed to like having him inthere, so big question? what do i do on may 6th? I also had the femalebaby in with mommy , then took her out as the delivery date fo the kitsarrived and she still killed the longated baby that came out of her! itwas so [email protected]! I think Thumper is the rare exception to the daddyabsentee rule, dont u?

2nd question, will lil chippers daughter beconsidered all dwarf? (when she has them at a yr old she is only 9weeks now). Can she be mated with her daddy at that time?or herdaughter down from her?3rd generation?

The first litter she had, we kept him in, because she was realmad we took him away! And she had a normal preg and delivery,its just that it was her first time! She is half dwarf andhalf dutch, but the male is smaller then her? We dontunderstand why the babies r so big? the lastlitter she hadwas only one and she killed it! The next litter is due on May 6th andwe r considering getting a spy cam to watch her and also puther in our room next tomy bed to watch her during her labor anddelivery expecting time ! a 24/7 watch time !forher safety!

sincerly yours,

chipperluv as [email protected]


----------



## Kyo

Here's another pic of Riku! 





I love all your bunnies! They are so adorable!


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT

*such beauties!!!...here aremine..Curles (in front) &amp; Sinbad. Curles just given birth to 4littleones on 20th Apr... unfortunately only 2 survived (Pinky&amp; Rolly)..their pictures are not ready yet...*

*eunice*


----------



## RebeccaUK

Here are my babies. Benjamin on the left and Twinkle on the right. They are the BEST of friends.



Rebecca. xx


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Rebecca,

That is such a sweet picture!

They are adorable!

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello  Here are some pics of my baby Brogan 

















You can see all of his pic here  
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7081&forum_id=1

~Amy


----------



## Lindsey

These are my buns, Camper and Panda. It's sortof weird because I'm a reptile hobbyist and I had never really ownedanother kind of animal. I thought about getting a rabbit for a whileand did some research about them and their care and decided to get one[Camper]. A few months later, the bunnies at work kept beating up onthis other one [Panda] so I decided to take him home to see how hewould do. Camper loved him! I can't imagine never having bunnies now!Man are they spoiled!


----------



## ditty816

OK I'm new here and thought I'd add my babies on here too.. love looking at bunny pics! 




Rexie




Sherbie 




Snuggles 



Sherbie's the alpha male of the bunch.. he's pintsize but man he sure does pick on the other two when he's out..


----------



## BunBun Mom

Awww, more cute bunnies!!!! Great pics everyone!

Walking Mushroom, Blossom looks just like yours!


----------



## Candyshop_LUV

These are some of the cutest bunnies I have ever seen!!!!

Here's mine her name is Sexy Lolita bcuz she was so exotic in the wayshe was and gorgeous :dude:! Sadly she passedaway on October of 2001!





[align=center]R.I.P[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Loli[/align]


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT

hi fellas.....here is the picture of my baby Pinky &amp; baby Rolly...


----------



## CMiska

This is my baby Dutch bunny King Arthur and my Mini Holland lop Turbo


----------



## Walking Mushroom

aww,

all your bunnys look so stunning.

I love looking in this thread. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## samandshawn

Thanks to Apollo's very clever and patient munI can now show you all pics of my babies.




This is zebedee, and shawns head



Shawnclimbing into his cage



zebedeefollowing him



Thisis my dog barney hes a jack russell terrier and shawn



Zebedeegot a bit close


----------



## FreddysMom

HI im new here and wanted to share some pics ofmy Frederick!  ...and can anyone tell me how to embed theimages into the message? thanx!


----------



## FreddysMom

more pix


----------



## FreddysMom

last one


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Chipperluv,

I really hope you took the father out of the cage!:shock: I'm so sorry I didn't see this post sooner!Will PM you now. If you don't hear from me when you ask me aquestion, don't hesitate to PM me. Again, my apologies.

The little one's you posted look gorgeous, but they appear to be mixedbreeds which aren't showable. Will check it with our BunnyJudge.

-Carolyn


----------



## freaksgeeks

Hello! This is our Maisy, its a bad picturebecause I took it with my cell phone But, I'll take somebetter pics with my digital soon.


----------



## FreddysMom

here's one of Freddy's baby pix


----------



## FreddysMom

okay just a few more i promise then im done 






freddy eatin a piece of banana from my mouth





















i wish he wouldnt lay in there


----------



## LuvaBun

What a totally adorable bunny Freddy is. Can I have him, please?!  - Jan


----------



## FreddysMom

teehee...sorrybut nothat's my lil baby! ...I had to leavehimwith a sitter for a week once (I had to go take care of mydad in SC post surgery and spirit airlines allows animals on the plane,but they wouldnt let me take Freddy b/c they didnt consider him adomestic animal  so i had to find a sitter)and I missed himterribly the whole time...my friend probably wanted to smack me b/c icalled everyday to check on him...I couldnt imagine his lil happy bunnyself not being there.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

These are my two gorgeous bunnies! This is themin their run (don't worry their was water and shade that day, they justlike lying ing the sun) It was boiling that day, and it was England!!shocking. lolThey are sisters, orange rexes althought theyhave gone dark over the years.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

These are my two gorgeous bunnies! This is themin their run (don't worry their was water and shade that day, they justlike lying ing the sun) It was boiling that day, and it was England!!shocking. lolThey are sisters, orange rexes althought theyhave gone dark over the years.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

These are my two gorgeous bunnies! This is themin their run (don't worry their was water and shade that day, they justlike lying ing the sun) It was boiling that day, and it was England!!shocking. lolThey are sisters, orange rexes althought theyhave gone dark over the years.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

These are my two gorgeous bunnies! This is themin their run (don't worry their was water and shade that day, they justlike lying ing the sun) It was boiling that day, and it was England!!shocking. lolThey are sisters, orange rexes althought theyhave gone dark over the years.


----------



## heth

My little girl. She's only a 1 pounder!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*heth wrote:*












She looks likeshehas seen a ghost. Ahhhhhhhhh whawha what was that mummie and daddie. lol So cute. I love your bun sheis pretty.

Angel


----------



## Zee

Ahhhhh what a honey !!!


----------



## mysweetbunny

How can I make this my avatar? When I attempted it, it cameout nearly as small as the emoticons to the left of page...thanks in advance! LA


----------



## Fluffy

awww how cute is that pic then!!i love your pic!! so cute!!! wow!! lol

all you have to do is minamize it and save it as small then go to myaccount then it should say about avartas ans stuff then you upload itlike that!!


----------



## mysweetbunny

I think I figured it out! 2nd attemptseemed to work... testing it here. Posted it as myavatar but hasn't shown up yet in posts... maybe now?

SO Nice to meet another FLUFFY mom /dad? ...!!!!YourFluffyisquite acutey!!! Very sweet face even inthe little avatar you have.My fiance named ours when aftertwo days yet unnamed, IkeptcallingherBuBu and BunBun. Doyou have other pics to share of your sweetie? I'd love tosee! Is yours a fuzzy lop too?LA

PS- Here's one more.. she's got her eye on the prize,eh? I took these pics outside in her 'run'... except sheusually just basks in the shade... it's INSIDE where she zips aroundand does her binkies.


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! What breed is she? German Angora, Giant Anroga? She is absolutely goregous!

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy

aww cute pic i always love that pic!! lol anways me gal!! lol

yer i can see your avatar well cute!! thanks for showing us another pic of your adorable lil bun bun!! lol

yer i have 3 buns at teh mo called Butotns Fluffy and Muffin im gettinganotehr bun 2morow and i have no idea what to call him! lol

thanks for showing us the pic!! were did you get taht collar from?


----------



## bunnee mom

*mysweetbunny*....your rabbit is the cutest thing I've ever seen....it looks like one of my daughter's stuffed animals!

Post more pics!!

:inlove:


----------



## mysweetbunny

I got the collar just from a pet store.. a smallcat collar. All her accessories used to be violet... cause itmade her eyes look violet and was told 'she' was a 'he' until a fewweeks ago! Then went and bought 'her' new blankets...collar... everything in PINK! Sheis used to acollar since I started her with an elastic kindshortly afterwebrought her home. The littledark pinkthing on collar is her nametag with myphone#.Thanks for thecompliments.. bunnee mom&amp;FluffyI'd like to see your buns pics!

Freddies Mom... your little bit is too cute for words!!!!! adorable!!!!! 

Here's a few more... from that outing.. 

bunny hugs blankie




blankie on swing





swing looking




sideways look licking my hand .. just think it's funny how her earshang in her face when she's going to town on bathing my hand...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mysweetbunny wrote: *


>



Oh my gosh! That baby is sooooooo adorable!!! She does looklike a stuffed animal - just couldn't be anycuter! 

What is her breed? 

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

> What is her breed?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## mysweetbunny

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> OMG SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! What breed is she? German Angora,Giant Anroga? She is absolutely goregous!
> 
> ~Amy



Oh Amy... I wish I knew... she was about 12 oz at about 6 -7 weeksold. I can only guesstimate she might have been born inJan. 

The pet shop didn't know (believe me I tried to find outabouther origins). She was in a open pen labeled "minilops".The majorityof the otherswere short fur. Her facefur is like persian catfur... it seems more wooly on her body.. but I really don't know how toidentify whether it's real wool.. or just the long hair gene.

She weighs 3.4 lbs... &amp; about 5 months old. 

What do YOU think she is?My best guess isshe is a Fuzzy Lop...if soher weight may end up atabout 5 lbs, but I really don't know. I'd love to know whatother people think. If she is a giant, I'll have toreincarnate her indoor cage yet onceagain.LA


----------



## Snuggys Mom

She lookslike a Lion Head mixed with something else to me, but I'm no expert.

Whatever she is, she's beautiful.

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

I dont think she is a Fuzzy lop, this is a fuzzy pitured below.







www.riverh.com/ foundation.htm

She looks to me like an Angora of some sort, though I dont believe she is a purebred Angora, I may be wrong. 

She is too small to be a Giant Angora, giants weigh over 10 lbs. 

She may be a German Angora mix...here is one pictured below






~Amy


----------



## mysweetbunny

Amy &amp; Laura... thanks for helpingme! And I agree with you both... now that you sayit I've noticed that her face isn't as flat as a minilop.Since she's grown, her noseis longer. From thefront it looks wide, but it's her fur. SheprobablyIS a mix.... lop and angora. The ear furhas always been short and thin... it isn't long or tufted on the tips,although that is quite adorable in those pics! 

She has beentrimmed down once already, really, reallyshort. I hate to do it, but will have to trim her up againthe next time she molts. She looks like a lamb when I've hadher clipped by a groomer. It's pretty cutetoo.I'm glad I got some cute pictures of her grownin.... the other pics I've taken of her growing up has been with mycell phone because it was so handy.. but they aren't goodquality. It really is hard to get good pics of busy rabbits,isn't it? I had to take alot just to get a few good ones thatdon't look like a white cotton puff! lol!

Any guess how much she'll weigh when full grown? What age is fullgrown? A year? Again, sheweighs 3.4 lbsnow, and approx 5 months old.


----------



## ayglnu13

Rabbits are considered adults around 6-9 months,depending on the size. I am guessing your bunny will weigh between 4and 5 lbs when full grown, if she is 5 months now. 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG I just LOVE your bunny, it seriously is one of the sweetest bunnies I have ever seen! She looks like a little doll


----------



## Fluffy

aww so cute!! aww i wnat them all!


----------



## CrazyMike40

Hello everyone !!! I am brand new here and have been looking for a Rabbit Forum. All of your bunnies are so cute !!!


I currently have 3 and here they are:










Moony is a male Mini Lop and is 5 months old. He runs after me where ever I go and is a very sweet bunny.











Snuffles is a female Netherland dwarf and is about 8 months old. Sheloves to sit on my shoulder and watch TV. She isa peoplepersonand does not like the other bunnies.








Tonks is a 15 month Polish dwarf male. He is a free spirit and loves attention


----------



## mini lop luva

Thats some of my pets not the black otter mini lop though i just loveher so i put roxy up i thought i just show off my beutfiul pets


----------



## CrazyMike40

They are very cute


----------



## LuvaBun

CrazyMike - what little sweethearts your rabbits are - Jan


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

HI, EVERYONE..... Guess I should turn off my caps lock .

Here's a pic. of Gimli, finally got my camera working ! 

Hope this loads o.k. for everyone.....

Kadish Tolesa .


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

Here's another of Gimli in his "organize-it" home ; soon to be enlarged !

I'll try to post all of my pic.s together in one post next time, sorry :?.

Kadish T.


----------



## ayglnu13

Omg thats so funny Gimli looks so much like my sisters bunnyBenny!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> I dont think she is a Fuzzy lop, this is a fuzzy pitured below.


I just love the face. So cute. She looks like she is so mad and ready to do something evil


----------



## ayglnu13

"I'm gonna lick you and there is NOTHING you can do about it!"

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy

aww just such CUTIES!! i love them all! lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Here are some Pics of my buns I had. Jen has my Abby

here is Abby









Abby when we first got her 2 years ago









Here is Thumper

The first one is when we got her alomst 2 years ago








Miss them too much espcaily Abby with her teddy bear


----------



## chipperluv

and lil chip only 2 months old ( sheis white and tan and brown dwarf baby kitthat i got from petland) :?


----------



## chipperluv

This one is of my two new femalebunnies, Babbes which s 7 mos old ( all white with some greyaround the ears and eyes and back) dutch rabbit

and lil chip only 2 months old ( sheis white and tan and brown dwarf baby kitthat i got from petland) :?


----------



## chipperluv

This is Babes~! Sheis aDutch rabbit Sheis 7 monthsold! She loves granola! 

we just got her ! We are already in love with her!


----------



## chipperluv

this also lil chipper she is only two months old! 

she is a dwarf rabbit!


----------



## chipperluv

this also lil chipper she is only two months old! 

she is a dwarf rabbit!


----------



## chipperluv

this also lil chipper she is only two months old! 

she is a dwarf rabbit!


----------



## chipperluv

this also lil chipper she is only two months old! 

she is a dwarf rabbit!


----------



## chipperluv

this also lil chipper she is only two months old! 

she is a dwarf rabbit!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

Hi ayglnu 13 , Benny isreally cute and looks like he does'nt mind being posed next to theflowers  Gimli is driving me nuts lately "pottying" overthe edge of his litter box ! Have to get him an oldfashioned milk can to squat in  !!!!!!!!

Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## Johncdn

begging......


----------



## Johncdn

heat wave.....


----------



## Johncdn

hot yesterday....., hot today......s'pose be hot tomorrow


----------



## Johncdn

A break from the heat


----------



## bugsybun

yes it's been very hotlately.....my bugsy got away for a few weeks but i got him back!!!!someone called me out of the blue ...he had picked him up and cared forhim....and he went looking for outside pens and we happen to haveone!!! he then found my phone number and contacted me....i had beenheartbroken....and had almost given up looking.....what asurprise...your bun's a cutie....looks like my lucky bun a bit...


----------



## bugsybun

yes it's been very hotlately.....my bugsy got away for a few weeks but i got him back!!!!someone called me out of the blue ...he had picked him up and cared forhim....and he went looking for outside pens and we happen to haveone!!! he then found my phone number and contacted me....i had beenheartbroken....and had almost given up looking.....what asurprise...your bun's a cutie....looks like my lucky bun a bit...


----------



## bugsybun

i want a bunny like yours!!!! what a cutebunny!!! where are you? i'm in Windsor....Where would you find one likeyours nearby? wen


----------



## Johncdn

Wow, you were lucky to get your Bugsyback:clap:it's good to know there are still people who arekind, caring, a willing to go the extra effort to get him back. 

As far as Willow, thank you but ALL bunnies cute:bunnydance:I don't know her breed she is from a local petstore and was under the catagory of "dwarf". She's maybe part dwarf,but she is about the size of a small standard breed at 18weeks. I just watched all of them together and picked the onethat got along best with the others.

Put up some pics of your lucky boy, we all love to see them


----------



## Almi

Well, since I got SO many more pics of my bunnyfamily, and since I removed my original pics from my host site, I'llrepost the originals PLUS MANY MORE!!! :clap:

Emmy:

































Blue:




























Emmy and Blue:








BABIES! This is when they were 9 days old.

Almond:



























Olivia:


















Ollie:

















Olivia and Ollie:








All three:


















They're now 5 weeks old - these pics were taken when they were 4 weeks!

Almond:













Almond and Olivia:






Almond and Emmy (sorry the stupid date got in the way! I finally figured out how to take it off the camera!):







Olivia:

















Ollie:

























Well, that's pretty much every rabbit picture I own of my rabbits!  Enjoy!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Almi wrote: *


> Almond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like she is a big football fan with 2 black lines under hereyes. I wish I could have her. I love em all though too cute.


----------



## Almi

*Angelscavies-n-buns wrote: *


> She looks like she is a big football fan with 2 black lines under hereyes. I wish I could have her. I love em all though too cute.


Hehe, thanks. But Almond is a HE!  Funny, everyone thinks he's a girl.hehe

And you can't have him! My friend Erin already claimed him! You can have Ollie though, he doesn't have a homeyet. (I kinda hope he doesn't find one so that he can staywith me forever! )


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oops, Sorry, I would love to have one of thembut I can't since my landlord said no and that is why I had to rehomemy 2 buns no too long a go. But once we move out to our new home nextyear then I will get a new bun.


----------



## Fluffy

aww so cute!! awww i love those bunnies!!






frosty being cleaver!!




forsty again




the girls(muffina nd fluffy)




buttons


----------



## Shuu

Here's Loki a few days after she came home with me.









Still a young Loki laying beside me on the couch.








The second addition: Tyr. Upon further inspection, Loki decided he was alright.













Tyr (named because of the missing part of his right ear) enjoys laying on the cool bare floor.








Loki didn't much like the cameraman.








Of course, after making a carboard home for them, Tyr decided it needed some redecorating. 













Lastly, Loki was fixed a few days ago. Somehow she managed to removeher staples. The vet, after reclosing the incision, decided it was bestshe wear the cone. I just wanted a picture for future blackmail of poorLoki.


----------



## Ally

OMG!! I love thispic!! Look at how long that tongue is!:shock:Welcome to the forum!:wave:

Ally


----------



## CorkysMom

She has a hat!! Corky was in one of those for acouple weeks due to surgery...he'd get it off all the time so I finallywent to a cat collar, he even figured out how to get THAToff!!!! 

Your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

Hi, This is a pic. of our new mini-rex litter !

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

:henandchicks:Andthis is one of our fawn Flemmies driving my 2-yr. olds' car!!!!:shock::shock::shock: Looks like a bumpy ride!

Sorry, I'm still figuring out how to multiple-post pic.'s. 

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy:


----------



## Fluffy

aww so cute!! aw i love the pics with the bunnie and the cone!! aww bless him!!


----------



## chipperluv

pic of the mother ,bugsydown below~THe kits are only five days old!Started out as ten! mothr killed five already! had ot remove thwem fromher. She buried some alive in the cedar?whydid she do that? Please someone out there tellus why? wetook them away from her now.We r nursing them with bottles of kittenreplacer milk twice daily.~





BUGSYS NEW KITS HAVE ARRIVED ON JUNE 22ND @ 3PM! 













































[align=left]








































































[/align]









































































[align=left]









































































[/align]


----------



## chipperluv

This is my Bugsys babys(kits) They were born on 6/ 22/ 05

They originally wereten! She buried four of them inside the cedar so deep! whenwe got up in the morning, and looked for them, we couldnt find themeasily and knew right away soemthing was wrong! sowe searched and found the four dead ones! One had died theday before in my hubbys hands, it was weak,s o we understood that one alittle bit, but it was still sad! At least them we still hadnine! We arent naming them till they reach a mont old and they starttrying to eat on thier own a LITTLE BIT! sHE NEEDS OT GET BRUSEHED NOW,SHERIPPED ALOT OF HAIR OUT OF HER HEAD FOR THIS NEST!

 this is her babies at four days old! today is 6/ 27 / 05


----------



## chipperluv

This is my Bugsys babys(kits) They were born on 6/ 22/ 05

They originally wereten! She buried four of them inside the cedar so deep! whenwe got up in the morning, and looked for them, we couldnt find themeasily and knew right away soemthing was wrong! sowe searched and found the four dead ones! One had died theday before in my hubbys hands, it was weak,s o we understood that one alittle bit, but it was still sad! At least them we still hadnine! We arent naming them till they reach a mont old and they starttrying to eat on thier own a LITTLE BIT! sHE NEEDS OT GET BRUSEHED NOW,SHERIPPED ALOT OF HAIR OUT OF HER HEAD FOR THIS NEST!

 this is her babies at four days old! today is 6/ 27 / 05


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I had to post Toby's pic since I finally got a good one of him. 






His nickname is Toby Wan Kanobe


----------



## tmdegenstien

Here are the two housebuns, Oreo (Dutch) &amp; Quincee (Hotot).











Everyone's bunnies are sooo cute 

-Teri


----------



## 

everyones buns are sooooo cute!!!!

ChipperLuv why do ou have your rabbitson ceder , its toxicfor rabbits and small animalsit may explain whyyou lost the whole litter .


----------



## stanleysmommy

chip1123 wrote:


> since everyone posted theirs, i thought i would post mine. the dwarfrabbit is Oreo. the big rabbit (someone said mini-lop?) is Chelsea.



Oh my gosh! :shock: Chelsea is a Stanley!


----------



## stanleysmommy

Okay so anyways here's Stan Man


----------



## 

oh what a face so mooshable , A true heartbreaker.


----------



## stanleysmommy

That he is Gypsy!


----------



## donna4909

My himalayan/dwarf mix:










It's a he.  And his name is Bun Bun, right now but that is up for debate since my boyfriend says it's a silly name.


----------



## CorkysMom

She's a cutie!


----------



## Johncdn

I'm not fat, I'm furry!


----------



## Bassetluv

I can't get over just how many gorgeous rabbitsthere are here! Every one of them is adorable, and some of the pics arehilarious! I love looking at this thread...makes me smile every time Ido. 

Here's one of Raphie:


----------



## Johncdn

Lovin' the ice


----------



## Mr. Stee

Too big







Too small






Just right


----------



## Bassetluv

I love this! LOL


----------



## Carolyn

TOO CUTE, Bassetluv!!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...that pic is Johncdn's...I copied it so it would display here...isn't it great? That bun looks totally chilled out...


----------



## jordiwes

Here are my Jordi and Wes:














together:


----------



## jules42593

Ok...I'm new here so I hope I'm doing this correctly!!! HELLO GROUP!!!

I just wanted to share my little pride and joy with you!! This is Hope:






Reading....I mean Eating my mail LOL






On top of her cage!!






She definately keeps me busy!! 

~Julie


----------



## jules42593

I've been reading this forum a lot and realizethere's a lot of Flemish Giant owners and lovers on here so I wanted toshare these 

This was my Susie, a flemish giant who was !7.5 lbs and lived 5.5 yrs. She passed away June 8, 2002






No she wasn't allowed on here but this was too funny not to snap a pic of!!






Another:






My Susie and my Abby, a mini lop who passed away last summer...we will miss them both!! 






~Julie


----------



## ayglnu13

Very cute pictures!! 

You sure Susie is a Flemish? I have never seen such coloring on aFlemish. I can definitely give you that shemightbea Flemish Mix, but she looks more like a Flemish/EnglishSpot mix. 

~Amy


----------



## jules42593

Thanks for the compliments on my girls . Yesthe vet said Susie was definately a Flemish Giant but I don't doubt herbeing a mix. I took her home from work because no one could care forher so I'm not sure where she was originally from. I actually took Hopehome from work too...

My boss's neighbor decided to let Hope and another bunny go one day andhad her dogs and kids chase them away. (people r soooooooo cruel) So myboss said after seeing her grazing the backyards for 3 months (duringlast summer's monsoons) my boss spent 2 hrs but finally caughther...She never saw the other bunny again . BUt after visiting Hopeone long weekend when work was closed I couldn't bare to leave herthere so I took her home...And after all she's been through, it stillamazes me what a mush she is!!!I could cradle her like a babyfor a bit without her even squirming. SHe's definately spoiled . ButI'm sure we all spoil our babies!!!!

~Julie


----------



## dajeti2

Jules, I am so glad you decided to join.Oh is Susie gorgeous. I am so sorry you lost her. Hope is absolutelyadorable.

I think you are really going to like it here.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## FreddysMom

omg its a huge Freddy! .....she is a very pretty bun as well your other two


----------



## jules42593

OMG!!! Freddy is soooooooooooo cute!!! And thanks for the kind words 

And Tina, thanks for the invite and the info to the groupI do like this group...just wish I had more time tocatch up on a lot of posts!!! LOL

~Julie


----------



## Johncdn

You'd think I would get better with the digicam the more I use it, but alas.....


----------



## Johncdn

I tried to warn 'ya..........


----------



## aurora369

Monique

The picture of your bunny from the side makes me think she's aHarlequin. I have a male mini-rex harlequin, although hismarkings are alot darker. I'm not an expert, that's just myguess!

Dawn


----------



## trixybunny

This is Trixy! He is my new, first rabbit!


----------



## Zee

What A Gorgeous rabbit trixy !!

Cogratulations on becoming a bunny slave (bunny mummy) !!!!

:stork: :hug::highfive:
*
trixybunny wrote: *


> This is Trixy! He is my new, first rabbit!


----------



## Linz_1987

Ihad posted a picture of my rabbit, Pepper, and somebody saidshe looked exactly the same as their rabbit. (The white one on thispicture) Do you have any idea what breed they are? or if they are thesame breed? Thankz


----------



## Linz_1987

This is a picture of Dotty (the lop) and Pepper.

I had to watch them while they met the first time, and the kitchenfloor was cold, so i sat in the dog's basket and watched them lol. Youcan seeone of my legs in the basket. Please dont say im weird

How do you put up more than one picture on the same post?


----------



## Linz_1987

Here is a picture of my rabbit I had about 2 years ago.


----------



## Johncdn

I was doing some clean up in one of the closetsand found a soda crate far in the back (yikes dusty!). Pulled it outand went back to work. 5min later look who squeezed throughthe handle.......

Not a set up photo.........


----------



## lop

this is my daughter and bugsy playing dolls!!she has attempted to put a nappy on him many times, but failed, but hedoes drink water from the dolls bottle........


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*lop wrote: *


> this is my daughter and bugsy playing dolls!!


That is so cute.

Rainbows! 

P.S. Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Johncdn

This was just too cute, I had to pull over and take a pic. Will try later for one without the shadow.


----------



## shadow10978

This is celest if I did it right lol. If not I will have gypsy post the pic for me


well my avie is celest also... so I guess you can get a pretty decent look at her lol.


----------



## 

OHHHHHHHHHHH You got her 1/4moon eye to shoow up how cool!!!!!! Ididnt think I got it when I took thepicture! yeaaaaaa Me!!!


----------



## shadow10978

lol mom..... why do you think I chose this picnot the other one. lol she has yet to be introduced to Wizardand Oreo but will be soon... I just wanna give her some time toaclimate to the activity in the house.


----------



## Johncdn

New game


----------



## Johncdn

Getting Serious


----------



## Johncdn

Psssst.....I let her win


----------



## Johncdn

Scanning the papers


----------



## Johncdn

Back to work. Building a nest behind one of the bedroom doors


----------



## LuvaBun

*Johncdn wrote: *


> Psssst.....I let her win


Yeah, right. Looked like she was winning to me 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*lop wrote: *


> thisis my daughter and bugsy playing dolls!! she has attempted to put anappy on him many times, but failed, but he does drink water from thedolls bottle........


That is just adorable!


----------



## Johncdn




----------



## Johncdn

:X


----------



## Johncdn




----------



## Johncdn




----------



## Johncdn

Come on, let's have thoes pictures


----------



## StlCardinals




----------



## Johncdn

You there........


----------



## Johncdn

No......?


----------



## Emmy-webby

Absolutley adorable!

I would LOVE to have those little house hutches. Did you get it at Petsmart? Petco?
How much was it? 

-K&amp;E


----------



## StlCardinals

That is funny that you should ask.

It is from Build-A-Bear. It was $10 a lot cheaper than petstores. I have a phonebook in there also, soCasperjust loves to go in there and play.

Carrie &amp; Casper

And our guardian Angel BunnyHershey


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Carrie,

What is Build-A-Bear? Is it a pet store?

Soooska


----------



## jordiwes

Build-a-bear is an American store where kids go andcreate their ownteddy bears.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

It's a place where you can make custom teddy bears and other stuffed animals. They have tons of stuff.

http://www.buildabear.com/choosesite.aspx?ReturnUrl=default.aspx%3f&amp;MSCSProfile=3C79F0C7EA3162B289A6F3317CC124D8F871340B7AAE9C8BDA2991AFA15331F1222F3D9B8797FFC309EF2450A125319F32BBAC16E3043F04C70584D902C5DE9BED99C58D13C0B561E88C6D3D8B089561F65FE96A58B602EF36C924C7E8C500202C644199D70A30A7A40A95B2BB953E58F50CB2365F8ECB06B2AE126B4363914D36A60B817ED765FF

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Build-a-bear is an American store where kids goandcreate their ownteddy bears.


They have them in Canada and the UK, too (and other countries).

Laura


----------



## aurora369

They have Build-A-Bear in Canada too. I know there are some malls that have it in the lower mainland of BC.

Metro-town mall in Burnaby has one, and so does Coquitlam centre.

My little sister has a few stuffed animals from there.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks, I looked it up and theirs one not to far from me in Oshawa.

Isn't this forum just the greatest, everyone is always so helpful.

Thanks again.

Soooska


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yes, there is one at West Edmonton Mall. :bunnydance:

You select an animal and have it stuffed while you watch. 

You can add asound, or noise maker or record yourown sound or message to put into thestuffing. 

Then you can select clothes or costumes to dress them up with. 

There are accessories that you can add on, like hats and sunglasses. 

I was there, thinking what Pebbles would look likeif I bought some of the clothes for her. 

Rainbows! 


Edit: to shorten my sentences.


----------



## Emmy-webby

*StlCardinals wrote: *


> That is funny that you should ask.
> 
> It is from Build-A-Bear. It was $10 a lot cheaper than petstores. I have a phonebook in there also, soCasperjust loves to go in there and play.
> 
> Carrie &amp; Casper
> 
> And our guardian Angel BunnyHershey


Are you talking about the little house hutch??

K&amp;E


----------



## StlCardinals

If you are talking about the blue and white house....then yes. It is made out of cloth and cardboard.

It is actuallydog house for a stuff dog.


----------



## StlCardinals

Found this oldpictures from 2001. Boy, do I miss my Hershey Girl. 








Carrie and Casper


----------



## Johncdn

Guess I know my place...........


----------



## peapoo_bunny

heres my bunny peapoo...she was named that by my dad because he says thats her favorite thing to do..lol..


----------



## peapoo_bunny

heres peapoos christmas picture


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, I'd love to get Peapoo in my Christmas stocking!

So cute! Love the name, too. 

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thanks.. she really likes that stocking for some reason


----------



## Johncdn

Who doesn't like pizza?


----------



## jordiwes

Hi Johncdn,

You always have great pics. You should make your own thread!


----------



## RebeccaUK

Lol

Love the pizza picture


----------



## LuvaBun

What a great pic 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my gosh! That is the cutest picture! The pieceof pizza is bigger than your bunny! That is one adorablerabbit!

Laura


----------



## edwinf8936

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! That is the cutest picture! The pieceof pizza is bigger than your bunny! That is one adorablerabbit!
> 
> Laura


Now I am craving pizza.

ed


----------



## edwinf8936

*StlCardinals wrote: *


>


Did you get the couch to match the rabbit, or the rabbit to match the couch?

ed


----------



## Johncdn

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! That is the cutest picture! The pieceof pizza is bigger than your bunny! That is one adorablerabbit!
> 
> Laura


Thanks, it is a cutie, but it's not my rabbit. Found him on the webwhile out for a surf. A whole big ol' page can be foundherehttp://www.rabbit.org/graphics/fun/netbunnies/

This little fella/gal can be found under the jpeg "bunbun"


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Johncdn wrote:*


> Found him on the web while out for a surf. A whole bigol' page can be found herehttp://www.rabbit.org/graphics/fun/netbunnies/


Oh my gosh, I was in heaven looking at all those pics!

Here's one of my favorites:


----------

